# Το επιτατικό συν



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2012)

Σε ανάρτηση της παλαιάς μπλόγκερ Ψιλικατζούς διάβασα το επίρρημα σύσκατα. Δεν ήξερα τη λέξη και υπέθεσα ότι είναι νεολογισμός, αλλά βλέπω ότι βρίσκεται σε χρήση, έχει μάλιστα ακόμη και λήμμα στο slang.gr. Η ετυμολόγηση της λέξης από το επιτατικό συν και τα σκατά μου φάνηκε προφανής. 

Προσπάθησα να σκεφτώ κι άλλα παραδείγματα του επιτατικού συν. Μόνο το σύστριγκλο μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, αλλά κι εκεί δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι το συν είναι επιτατικό· η λέξη θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί και ως «από κοινού στριγκλιές». Σκέφτηκα μετά να ψάξω στα λεξικά. Παραδόξως, ούτε ο Μπαμπινιώτης ούτε ο Τριανταφυλλίδης αποδελτιώνουν την επιτατική σημασία του συν, η οποία σημειώνεται κανονικά στο LSJ (λ. συν, D 2: 



> of the completion of an action, _altogether_, _completely_, as in συνάγνυμι, συνασκέω 2, συνθρύπτω, συγκόπτω, συμπατέω, συμπληρόω, συντελέω, συντέμνω; sts., therefore, it seems only to strengthen the force of the simple word.



Επειδή είμαι ξεροκέφαλος, άρχισα να ξεφυλλίζω τα λεξικά για να βρω κι άλλα παραδείγματα συνθέτων με το συν να έχει επιτατική σημασία. Δεν βρήκα και πολλά. Τα ευρήματα μάλιστα μοιάζουν να εμπίπτουν σε δυο σαφείς κατηγορίες: είτε πρόκειται για λέξεις (αυτούσιες ή με φυσιολογικές αλλαγές στον σχηματισμό) της αρχαίας, όπως τα παραδείγματα του LSJ ή τα συγκλονίζω, σύδεντρο, σύμπαν (τα πάντα όλα που λέει κι ο Αλέφαντος), είτε πρόκειται για λαϊκές και όχι λόγιες λέξεις: συγκαλά, ίσως συγυρίζω, σύθαμπο, σύξυλος, σύστριγκλο. Οι μόνες εξαιρέσεις που βρήκα είναι τα συνταρακτικός και συσκότιση, λέξεις που πρωτοεμφανίζονται τον 19ο αιώνα, άρα μπορούν να θεωρηθούν λόγιας παραγωγής. 

Φυσικά, δεν έκανα καμιά επιστημονική αποδελτίωση, ένα ξεφύλλισμα λεξικών έκανα. Η εικόνα που προκύπτει όμως μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα: μια αρχαία σημασία μιας πρόθεσης κατά τη σύνθεση λέξεων μοιάζει να έχει σε γενικές γραμμές χαθεί, με εξαίρεση τη λαϊκότερη γλώσσα. 

Επειδή δεν είναι πολύ έξυπνο να καταπιάνεται κανείς με τέτοια πράγματα σε γνωστικά πεδία που δεν κατέχει, και μάλιστα αυτοσχεδιάζοντας σε μια κοπιαστική μέρα, είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι λανθασμένη η εντύπωσή μου, οπότε θα εκτιμούσα την επισήμανση του λάθους.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2012)

Ο _Θησαυρός _του Γιοβάνη πάντως για παραδείγματα της σημασίας "επίταση μιας έννοιας ή ολοκλήρωση μιας ιδέας" δίνει τα _συντρίβω_, _συμπληρώνω_ (αυτό το δεύτερο το δίνει και το LSJ).

Εσύ θα 'θελες να υποθέσω νεοελληνικούς σχηματισμούς, κατά προτίμηση λόγιους ή νεολογισμούς, όπου _συν- = εντελώς_ (όπως λ.χ. τα αρχ. _συσσάττω_, _συσταθεύω_) ή όχι;


----------



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εσύ θα 'θελες να υποθέσω νεοελληνικούς σχηματισμούς, κατά προτίμηση λόγιους ή νεολογισμούς, όπου _συν- = εντελώς_ (όπως λ.χ. τα αρχ. _συσσάττω_, _συσταθεύω_) ή όχι;



Δεν _θα 'θελα_ κάτι συγκεκριμένο, απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι μια αρχαία σημασία που εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται σε κανονική χρήση σε λαϊκούς όρους δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται στην κανονική σύνθεση λέξεων. Κυρίως αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι λάθος η εντύπωσή μου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2012)

Δεν θα πρέπει όμως και ν' αποδείξουμε, πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία, ότι στις λαϊκές αυτές λέξεις εκείνο που παρατηρούμε είναι όντως να επιβιώνει η αρχαία σημασία, κι όχι π.χ. κάποιου είδους αναλογία προς άλλες λέξεις από _συν_- που ενδεχομένως γίνονται αντιληπτές με σημασία ανάλογη προς την επιθυμητή; Επίσης, στο _σύξυλος _το ΕΛΝΕΓ δεν προκρίνει το επιτατικό _συν_-.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

Ούτε εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι επιβιώνει η αρχαία σημασία, ξεκάθαρα. Π.χ. ο συναγερμός ήταν ολική σύναξη στην ελληνιστική βερζιόν, αλλά μηχανισμός στην σημερινή γλώσσα. Ούτε στο σύδεντρο θα έλεγα ότι βλέπω επιτατική σημασία. Περισσότερο χρησιμοποιείται σαν συστάδα δέντρων και λιγότερο σαν "πλήρως δασωμένη περιοχή". Λέξεις όπως σύξυλος, συγκαλά και σύγκορμος, μοιάζει να ακολουθούν κάποιο γλωσσικό trend, παρά να συνεχίζουν την αρχαία σημασία. Αυτή είναι η δική μου αίσθηση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Π.χ. ο συναγερμός ήταν ολική σύναξη στην ελληνιστική βερζιόν, αλλά μηχανισμός στην σημερινή γλώσσα.


Παρόμοια πορεία και στη λέξη _συσκευή_.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ούτε στο σύδεντρο θα έλεγα ότι βλέπω επιτατική σημασία. Περισσότερο χρησιμοποιείται σαν συστάδα δέντρων και λιγότερο σαν "πλήρως δασωμένη περιοχή".


Στο σύδεντρο έχει βέβαιη επιτατική λειτουργία το συν: ήδη από την αρχαιότητα (1,2) δεν σημαίνει απλώς συστάδα, σημαίνει πυκνή συστάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Μόνο το σύστριγκλο μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, αλλά κι εκεί δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι το συν είναι επιτατικό· η λέξη θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί και ως «από κοινού στριγκλιές».


Έτσι («από κοινού στριγκλιές») και στο σχετικό λήμμα του σλανγκρ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Στο σύδεντρο έχει βέβαιη επιτατική λειτουργία το συν: ήδη από την αρχαιότητα (1,2) δεν σημαίνει απλώς συστάδα, σημαίνει πυκνή συστάδα.



Αυτό είναι πλεονασμός, γιατί η συστάδα είναι ήδη πυκνό σύνολο.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό είναι πλεονασμός, γιατί η συστάδα είναι ήδη πυκνό σύνολο.



... οπότε το συν έχει επιτατική σημασία. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2012)

Πιδύε, ο Hellegennes πιστεύω αναρωτιέται σε τι διαφέρει η πυκνή συστάδα από την απλή συστάδα, αφού και η δεύτερη είναι ήδη πυκνή.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πιδύε, ο Hellegennes πιστεύω αναρωτιέται σε τι διαφέρει η πυκνή συστάδα από την απλή συστάδα, αφού και η δεύτερη είναι ήδη πυκνή.


Το κατάλαβα, απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κολλήσαμε στη συστάδα. Το ζήτημα είναι αν το συν έχει επιτατική σημασία στο σύδεντρο ή όχι. Ο H. λέει πως όχι, γιατί το σύδεντρο δεν δηλώνει «πλήρως δασωμένη περιοχή»· εγώ λέω πως ναι, γιατί δηλώνει πολλά δέντρα μαζί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2012)

Μα, αν το επιχείρημα είναι _σύδεντρο = πολλά δέντρα μαζί_, αυτή δεν είναι μια άλλη σημασία τού _συν-_ (δλδ "συγκέντρωση");

Α, και για το #1: Το ΛΚΝ τη λημματογραφεί κανονικότατα την επιτατική σημασία: *5. *λειτουργεί επιτατικά: _συνταράζω, συθέμελα, συντρίβω._


----------



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2012)

α) Σωστά.

β) Mea culpa.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που υπάρχει η χρήση στο ΛΚΝ. Το αστείο είναι ότι στο ΠαπΛεξ είναι πρώτη πρώτη αυτή η χρήση:

Η πρόθεση _σύν_ συντίθεται με ρήματα, ονόματα και επιρρήματα και εμφανίζει ποικιλία σημασιών: α) επίταση ή επαύξηση τής σημ. τού β' συνθετικού (πρβλ. _συγ-κινώ, συλ-λαμβάνω, συμ-παγής, σύμ-πας, συνάμα, σύν-ολο, συν-ταράζω, συ-θέμελα, συναρπάζω, συν-τρίβω, σύν-οιδα_)·


----------

